# Best House wrap for longevity ??



## Tom Struble

30lb felt or #30paper?


----------



## hdavis

30# asphalt roofing felt. You see it on some of the shacks down south (really poor areas).


----------



## Tom Struble

see felt is no longer made from felt:blink:


----------



## SC sawdaddy

hdavis said:


> 30# asphalt roofing felt. You see it on some of the shacks down south (really poor areas).


They used to wrap tobacca barns and some houses with roll roofing. there are still a lot of them standing around here that were built 60 70 years ago.

I have used #15 tar paper as underlayment wrap and I really dont see any problem with it.


----------



## Red Adobe

Im with the feltpaper crowd, Ive redone siding that was put on top of 30lb paper back in the 50s and the framing was in perfect condition, so we insulate put new 30lb on and new siding.

Several of the lake cabins have rolled ashpalt on the walls that look like bricks , some of that stuff is 40 years old or more and holding up well.


----------



## BrandConst

Go insanely overkill and use winterguard.


----------



## hdavis

Tom Struble said:


> see felt is no longer made from felt:blink:


I don't think it ever was. Cotton rags or asbestos or other fibers "felted". Also used paper, burlap,sawdust filler,... Probably as many ways to make it as there were companies. #30 is roughly the old 15lb.

http://www.tarcoroofing.com/product...cally-attached/asphalt-saturated-organic-felt


----------



## smalpierre

I don't see a problem with felt either. There's a lot of 15# behind cedar siding I've pulled off down here that was installed in the 50's with no problems at all. I don't have a problem with Tyvek either - but I haven't pulled apart anything from the 50's that was wrapped in the stuff for a comparison.

Basically - if I'm putting down a modern product like hardi, I'll use modern underlayment. If I'm going to be putting down cedar siding, I'll most likely use felt. I don't like messing with Old Reliable. It's different if the old way didn't work all that good ...


----------

